# Shipping  Container  House



## north star (Oct 23, 2012)

*= = =*

Here is one link to a Shipping Container house in California.

*6 incredible shipping container homes - Redondo Beach House (Cont.) (2) - CNNMoney*



*= = =*


----------



## VillageInspector (Nov 20, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with "modified storage containers" ? I have a proposal for one of these being used as a drive up coffee shop. There is some info available online but not much and the more I read the more convoluted this whole concept becomes. For instance I have learned that when these containers are used as shipping containers before being modified they use arsenic and other good stuff to treat the wood flooring in an effort to ward off insects and the like. Also it seems to be popular to make all modifications to the container prior to being brought to the site. Is this an effort to thwart inspection process? Such as ascertaining if the original wood flooring has been removed? Is this considered similar to manufactured housing? I don't think it is I'm but looking for voices of experience.

thanks for your help


----------



## cda (Nov 20, 2013)

No experience but normal plan review process and building/other code requirements

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/residential-building-codes/2924-developing-new-concept-making-code-compliant.html

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/residential-building-codes/2937-homes-constructed-shipping-containers.html

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/commercial-plumbing-codes/1459-has-anybody-seen-these-there-area-called-pods.html


----------



## JBI (Nov 20, 2013)

VillageInspector, Until a few years ago (and still available to this day) PT lumber was all treated with arsenic (the 'A' in CCA). I think the finishing that is done prior to site arrival has more to do with practicality and merchantability than dodging inspection. Generally speaking, fabricated assemblies need to be inspected at the fabricator and Chapter 17 gives the Code Official broad discretion in what may (or may not) be acceptable in that jurisdiction. Ask for the necessary documentation (or bring a can opener to the inspection?).


----------



## tmurray (Nov 20, 2013)

Maybe some destructive testing is in order.


----------



## VillageInspector (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I have not heard from the applicant in over a week now so I'm not sure where this is going if anywhere but thanks again.


----------

